
Psilocybin and Related Compounds Biosynthesis Successful - CB_Therapeutics
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/cb-therapeutics-achieves-major-breakthrough-145900161.html
======
CB_Therapeutics
We are looking for any intro's to possible collaborators, partners, etc. in
this space. Would love to discuss with anyone with some knowledge about this
space.

